# 243 vs 270



## edawg

Looking to buy my first rifle and need some advice. I will mostly use it for target practice. I've never been deer hunting but I'd like to be able to use it for deer hunting if the opportunity came up.

A buddy of mine who is a big deer hunter recommended I try the Remington 700 in .243 caliber. I've heard varying opinions on whether the 243 is big enough for deer hunting and am considering upgrading to the 270.

The last thing I ever want to do is wound a deer because I didn't have the right caliber. Any thoughts you have on a 243 versus 270 would be appreciated.

happy hunting!


----------



## alleyyooper

The 243 with the proper bullet is a fine deer cartridge. If you want more but still havethe short action go with a 7MM 08 another fine cartridge for white tail deer.

 Al


----------



## Kelly Hannan

I have killed lots of deer with a 243. Any poorly placed shot out of any gun could result in a wounded animal. The 243 will be cheaper to practice with also. It can also be used for Coyote


----------



## Plainsman

Much of what you ask depends on the type of hunting you do. The 243 will handle larger game today than it did ten years ago because of the premium bullets available. I have shot many deer with a 243 and lost zero. Put a good bullet in the right spot and you will loose no deer. Put a bullet in the wrong spot and a 300 magnum will be insufficient.


----------



## edawg

Thanks everyone. I'm more of a bird hunter and picking out a shotgun is a lot less complicated than a rifle. Sounds like accuracy is as important (or more) than the caliber.

Hey Plainsman, love the quote about socialism. So true.


----------



## goatboy

Go with the .270 and shoot 130 gr quality bullets. A 25-06 is another great deer caliber, a little more energy never hurt anybody.
Sure I shot my first deer with a .243, but have since moved on. My 7mm mag always worked well with 140 gr, but for the last 14 years its been hard to get my 7MM STW out of my hands. Main reason being just about every critter I've shot with it has died in its tracks, just stone dead with a well placed high lung shot. Gotta love hydrostatic shock!
Each to his own, best of luck!


----------



## remington270

In my opinion it depends on deer size and rang of shot. If the deer weighs over 120 lbs in the area on average I'd not use it also if you plan to shoot a deer over 200 yards away I'd use something bigger. I have no use in a gun that small and recomend a 25-06 or 270.


----------



## KurtR

I have shot mule deer that are way over 120 with the 6mm and oh they were 422 yards away. the deer is dead just as dead if you had shot it with a big gun. Put the bullet where it goes and shoot a good bullet and caliber is a moot point. i would say niether get a .260 rem and dont look back anywhere from 800 yards and in you are good to go. Great bc bullets in the 6.5 and alot of people are relizing the virtues of this cal.


----------



## southdakbearfan

A lot of good advice in any of what has been advised would be fine deer rifles. While some of the smaller calibers will limit out a bit faster than some of the larger, most peope do not have the capability, optics needed or put in enough time to actually reach the limit of their calibers range.

I am a big proponent of what I would call a medium caliber, from 243 to 270 range for deer, and becoming very proficient with the chosen caliber.

All calibers have their pros/cons. Some are supposedly more inherantly accurate, some carry a bigger slug, etc. Bottom line is if you can put the bullet where it belongs, it's going to work. If you are not a reloader, that may limit you choices to the more popular calibers (243, 270, etc) just for the ease of obtaining ammo.

Personally, 270 is hard to beat just due to the mass availability of ammo, 243 is a good deer gun with probably a little more emphasis on bullet selection but a lot of good ammo available, 25-06 is very good too with a little more limited selection of ammo in places, along with all in between if you are a reloader or plan ahead to obtain your ammo.

My own deer rifles, ruger m77 257 ackley (pretty close to a 25-06) and a model 54 win 270. Both are tack drivers and both get a lot of practice time along with my other rifles so I am proficient enough to shoot at the ranges I believe I need too.


----------



## edawg

Thanks guys for all the information. I ended up getting the 243. This being my first rifle I figure I'll learn how to shoot on a smaller caliber with less recoile. Once I get proficient, I can always get a bigger caliber if I need it.

Took it to the range and had a blast! Got the scope sighted in. Near the end of my session I switched from an 80 grain bullet to a 100 grain and was surprised to see the 100 was shooting higher (about an inch at 50 yds). Lesson learned: once sighted in, use the exact same bullets!

I think I'm going to have fun with this rifle!

Happy Hunting!
edawg


----------



## Sportin' Woodies

congrats, you just bought a woman's rifle.

shoulda got the .270.
if a .270 kick bothers you, like i said, youre a woman.


----------



## KurtR

Dont listen to the idiot that probally shoot 15 rounds a year. It was a good decision start with a gun you can shoot alot and get good at it. With the right bullets and proper placement what ever you shoot will be dead. I would like you to explain to me why the .243/6mm is a womans caliber when i know alot of men that shoot it farther and more proficiently than you can ever dream of. Take a lot at the 115 dtacs are capable and then tell me it is a womans gun. you show you complete lack of knowledge on the subject. Tell me what bullet out of the .270 is even worth a sh!t past 500yds?


----------



## alleyyooper

Congrats on buying one of the most versitile calibers made today. Low recoil so it makes a great starter rifle for any one woman child or MEN. Not much of a chance of devloping flinch do to heavey recoil. Great caliber for those smart enough to know how to shot long distances at any thing from crows to youtes and still handle deer sized game with out quams.

Owning a rifle and shooting it a couple times a year with heavy recoil doesn't make you a man.

 Al


----------



## Dick Monson

During college back in the early 70s I read a report from MGFP that more elk were killed with a .243 in that state than any other caliber.


----------



## Sportin' Woodies

i see more .243 shooters have started acting like women.

thanks for proving my point.


----------



## KurtR

This guy is just a internet TROLL probally does not even own a real gun one of the airsoft mall ninjas that likes the write about the virtues of shooting a big gun.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk

oyy....I shoot a 243, and the 243 I shoot is my *gasp* uncles rifle...I know plenty of men who shoot one. And why I'm arguing a point about rifle caliber to gender differences??? I don't know. What is this, first grade? To the original poster-glad you like it. Wish I had that much common sense. I still regret buying a 12 gauge shotgun when I was about 17 years old. What was I thinking?? For duck hunting, a 20 gauge would have sufficed and been a lot easier of a shot for me : /


----------



## duckp

Gee Sporting Woodies,what does that make all our service people then who shoot the lowly,mild recoiling 5.56?
Grow up.


----------



## bearhunter

Sportin' Woodies said:


> i see more .243 shooters have started acting like women.
> 
> thanks for proving my point.


  i still stand to piss :homer:


----------



## Sportin' Woodies

> Gee Sporting Woodies,what does that make all our service people then who shoot the lowly,mild recoiling 5.56?
> Grow up.


it makes them capable of carrying lots of ammo. something not necessary for deer hunting.
next question ladies...


----------



## KurtR

i know i should not feed the trolls but i need the a break down on why the .243 is a womans cal. I wonder if there is a reason no bullet manufactures make a high BC bullet for the .270 could it be there are alot of SA that do every thing it does and more


----------



## People

There is nothing wrong with a 243 besides maybe tube life. With that said most match shooters and tactical match shooters get in the 1,200 to 1,400rds before they need to replace their tube.

At closer ranges wear shows much less. I good hit from a 243 is far better than a sloppy shot from a bigger rifle.

With that being said I am surprised the moderators have not been cracking the whip on all of this name calling. Just because you feel a caliber or round is only for a certain person or group keep it to yourself. We are all on the same team. That is just what the anti-gun people want us to do is fight amongst our self's.

This is the stuff they are pulling in CA.

http://bulletin.accurateshooter.com/201 ... istration/

Chuck Norris can blow bubbles with beef jerky.

Just for good measure

The only sure things are Death and Taxes&#8230;and when Chuck Norris goes to work for the IRS, they'll be the same thing.


----------



## Sportin' Woodies

cracking the whip on name calling?
where did i call anyone a name?

yalls feelings, like those of women, are mighty sensitive.
it's really no surprise that you have to shoot a .243 oke:


----------



## KurtR

So weres the break down of why the .243 is a womans cal. In sc is there even a place to shoot more than 200 yds? And if we are talking about deer i would guess that it would be more than enough for thoses little things you call deer there.


----------



## Sportin' Woodies

yes there are plenty of places where 500yd shots can happen, and deer over 200lb are not uncommon.
.243s are not the most ethical choice you can make to take a deer at any range....unless recoil bothers you enough to disrupt your shot placement. recoil seems to bother women more than men, due to physical stature and less muscle mass in the upper arm and shoulder (excluding bull lesbians).


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Sportin' Woodies said:


> yes there are plenty of places where 500yd shots can happen, and deer over 200lb are not uncommon.
> .243s are not the most ethical choice you can make to take a deer at any range....unless recoil bothers you enough to disrupt your shot placement. recoil seems to bother women more than men, due to physical stature and less muscle mass in the upper arm and shoulder (excluding bull lesbians).


Where do you come up with this crap? :eyeroll:


----------



## KurtR

you should tell that to some of the mule deer i have shot with a 6mm at 300 plus yards with one at 416. They all seem to be dead and i know those are bigger than the deer in sc. Also saw an elk and some moose have been shot using the 85grn tsx so i dont know if i can say it any better than HUNTNFISHND said where do you come up with this crap.


----------



## buckfynn

My .243 # 1 Ruger has worked fine for me for the 40+ mule deer I have shot with it. Not a one has gotten away. Yeah I have a .270, .308, 30-06, and a 300 WSM but the .243 works fine for my needs. The .243 isn't a bad choice for a coyote rifle either. And yeah I have both a 22-250 and a 220 Swift as well which I also use at times for cats and coyotes. But for an all around caliber the .243 is hard to beat.

Edawg, good choice on your new .243. Enjoy it and have fun!


----------



## People

I figured it out. The reason he is insulting everyone who shoots a 243 is he is a non-shooter. He wants everyone to shoot a bigger cal because he could not employ a 243 accurately enough. He is probably part of the group that produces accuracy through volume.

Either that or he is a troll. Either way in my book that makes him a douche.


----------



## huntin1

Wow Sporting Woodies, kinda showing your a$# there aren't you?

Calling someone a woman because they choose to shoot a 243 is just a bit immature and tells me that you don't know an awful lot about rifles, ballistics, or taking game for that matter.

Although there are better choices, the 243 is a fine caliber and will ETHICALLY take ANY size deer with the proper bullet, range and shot placement.

So, OP and anyone else who might choose the 243, don't listen to sportin woodies, he's talking out of his azz.

huntin1


----------



## barebackjack

Sportin' Woodies said:


> yes there are plenty of places where 500yd shots can happen, and deer over 200lb are not uncommon.
> .243s are not the most ethical choice you can make to take a deer at any range....unless recoil bothers you enough to disrupt your shot placement. recoil seems to bother women more than men, due to physical stature and less muscle mass in the upper arm and shoulder (excluding bull lesbians).


This just backs up every stereotype about southern hillbilly's there is. You sir, are a moron. (everybody was thinking it, im just saying it)

Moderator....before editing or deleting this post please take a poll of the responders to this thread to determine that yes, everyone was thinking sportin woodies is in fact, a moron.


----------



## barebackjack

I just figured it out.

Hes easily confused and thinks were talking about a .223.......makes perfect sense now.


----------



## KurtR

barebackjack said:


> Sportin' Woodies said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes there are plenty of places where 500yd shots can happen, and deer over 200lb are not uncommon.
> .243s are not the most ethical choice you can make to take a deer at any range....unless recoil bothers you enough to disrupt your shot placement. recoil seems to bother women more than men, due to physical stature and less muscle mass in the upper arm and shoulder (excluding bull lesbians).
> 
> 
> 
> This just backs up every stereotype about southern hillbilly's there is. You sir, are a moron. (everybody was thinking it, im just saying it)
> 
> Moderator....before editing or deleting this post please take a poll of the responders to this thread to determine that yes, everyone was thinking sportin woodies is in fact, a moron.
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## alleyyooper

Me + 2, Myself + 3, & I +4

 Al


----------



## Sportin' Woodies

hillbilly? moron? my feelings are almost starting to get hurt.
but...they dont get hurt because i dont shoot a .243.
gotta go...oprah's coming on.


----------



## KurtR

Any time you want to come out and shoot some p-dogs at 500 plus and show us your knowledge of shooting and ballistics the invite is open. I dont think you can do anything but sit on a keyboard and type so here is a chance to prove every one wrong that you know more than everyone else on here.


----------



## pre-war

Why is Sportin Woodies disrespecting our American service men and women because they shoot .223's. oke:


----------



## tsimp1211

barebackjack said:


> Sportin' Woodies said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes there are plenty of places where 500yd shots can happen, and deer over 200lb are not uncommon.
> .243s are not the most ethical choice you can make to take a deer at any range....unless recoil bothers you enough to disrupt your shot placement. recoil seems to bother women more than men, due to physical stature and less muscle mass in the upper arm and shoulder (excluding bull lesbians).
> 
> 
> 
> This just backs up every stereotype about southern hillbilly's there is. You sir, are a moron. (everybody was thinking it, im just saying it)
> 
> Moderator....before editing or deleting this post please take a poll of the responders to this thread to determine that yes, everyone was thinking sportin woodies is in fact, a moron.
Click to expand...

Quoting the quoter here.....I happen to be one of those southern hillbillies you are referring to kind sir. However, I shoot a .243......WSSM. I guess that makes me not quite a woman, but possibly a young adult male.  Ya, that guy obviously doesn't know what he is talking about. The deer down here are tiny, unless they are raised on a plantation or QDMA club. Most of my shots are not over 150 yards, and usually end up being kneck or head shots...let the boos come...i know but I am a good shooter and I have great optics... It is possible to have a 500+ yard shot in SC, especially the upstate but really don't think I would take it unless I was shooting my Mark V 300Wby on a very very good rest.

I hunt deer up north/northwest as well as elk, and have taken elk and 300lb mulies with my .243...as well as a .270 and for ****s and giggles my 300Wby. On a day to day basis though, my .243 is the go to gun!


----------



## bigbuck144

all the way .243 its my favorite gun!+


----------



## teamshakeandbake

I shoot a 6mm and have loved it never had a prolbem killing deer.. hell my brother who is 15 years old shot a big ol mule deer buck at 423 yards with a winchester .243 ...... Plus IMO it takes a better shooter to kill a deer with a smaller gun then it does with shooting a cannon... after all my grandpa tells me stories of way back when he was younger they shot deer with .22's ....... what does that say? All about the bullet placement!!!!!


----------

